# Space !!!!!



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

The 618 Micromaster will be leaving the premises today ! We have two excited members  , one for having more space and one for getting an addition to his shop .  I'll get some pics of this move as it will be interesting for sure . I had many things to go out and then the Covid crap hit and put a damper on everything . I still have quite a bit of things to get rid of . I need to follow up on past PMs to see if people are still interested in some stuff , and I talked to an auctioneer yesterday about running stuff up there . Everything in a way is shop related . Either way , I'm making progress on my quest for space .


----------



## Brento (Apr 15, 2022)

What are you going to do with all of that space!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Brento said:


> What are you going to do with all of that space!


Wood shop in the garage . Machine shop down the other house in the basement .


----------



## Brento (Apr 15, 2022)

Opening back up business.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Brento said:


> Opening back up business.


Absolutely NOT !


----------



## Canus (Apr 15, 2022)

You wouldn't happen to have a 48 tooth 12 DP 14.5 PA gear you want to get rid of?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

SG is on its way south . No problems with loading and pics to follow from both parties I'm sure .


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 15, 2022)

You still got my box of stuff Dave?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm toasted ( worn out ) and tired but wanted to load these pics up before I retire to watch the Orioles lose . The move today .


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 15, 2022)

Less space here now!


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 16, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm toasted ( worn out ) and tired but wanted to load these pics up before I retire to watch the Orioles lose . The move today .



That's everyday isn't it?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2022)

jwmelvin said:


> Less space here now!


I don't see a Bridgeport .................................or a Vidmar , but the place is looking great .


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 17, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm toasted ( worn out ) and tired but wanted to load these pics up before I retire to watch the Orioles lose . The move today .


With the help of Google, I figured out it might have had something to do with ..
--> These



But of course, in context, it decoded into meaning..
--> These guys!



I guess that however "bad" they be, some outfit known as "Brewers" must be worse!
[2-0 apparently ending with something known as "left arm tightness"]


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2022)

Better Homes and Gardens showed up today , said the progress was going great and to keep it up . Little bit of camp wood , the start of the raised garden , the fire pit , etc . Taking it easy after surgery .


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 23, 2022)

Easy.

yep


----------

